
Tatto-like Skin sensors could improve elderly, community, prenatal health - jimsojim
http://mitsloan.mit.edu/newsroom/articles/skin-sensors-could-improve-elderly-community-prenatal-health/
======
digitalronin
It looks like the link is broken.

~~~
IvyMike
https is definitely broken; http seems to work. Had to turn off https
everywhere for this link.

------
pavel_lishin
> _For instance, he said, sensors could transmit body signals to the wearer’s
> mobile phone and up to the cloud._

I definitely want to be advertised to based on the minute-to-minute condition
of my body.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Let's be clear about it: sensors are fine, and so is collecting and analyzing
data from them. It's the cloud-based business model that's the problem.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I completely agree - but I'm inherently distrustful of automatically uploading
this data to the cloud, vs. doing local computation. How can I trust a company
to keep my data private and secure?

~~~
TeMPOraL
I'm distrustful too. Actually, the litmus test I use for cloud companies is:
is the data in practice mine or theirs? In case of sensors - can I grab the
data log for myself? Export it to CSV, or at least an Excel file? If they
offer a helpful "analytics" platform, do I get to upload the data I previously
exported? Do I get to export the results of the analysis?

If the answer to some of those questions is "yes", then I can believe the
company wants to provide me value. Otherwise it's a clear signal they just
care about _extracting_ value from me. Most of the cloud startups fail this
test, therefore I refuse to use (or even get interested in using) their
"service".

Notably, the one company I end up using for everything cloud-related is
Dropbox. No surprise there - they simply built "a folder that syncs".

